# Engine miss and MyLink trouble 2013 Eco Auto US



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

The idling is normal. Ac compressor comes on in defrost too remeber and that would be an added load to engine so it strugles being so small. I have the mylink and it had all of these issues but they have all stopped since i got my double tap trunk release put in call the dealer with your vin I think they updated my mylink when it was in too. 3,000 radio trouble free miles


----------



## bluefirestarter (Jan 15, 2013)

I have the exact same "bucking" problem with my 2013 Cruze. I have taken it to the dealership multiple times with no fix. There is no way this can be normal


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Naturally saying it and feeling it are two different things.
The difficult part is your description is that of a misfire but the computer is not setting misfire codes......

Have you been able to reproduce it with a repairman on board??
If not, I don't see any success till you can duplicate it for someone at the facility.

A WAG has me thinking the main ground circuit has a momentary open, making the radio reset and other ghostly electrical gremlins.
Does the misfire and radio reset seem to go hand in hand or are they totally independent of one another?

Rob


----------



## addakorn (Apr 9, 2014)

They are independent of each other. 

All the dealership has been able to do is burn fuel and put mileage on the odometer. They have not reproduced the problems.


I'm not sure how a bad ground could cause the bluetooth to stop responding. The bucking has happened with the A/C and heat off. Could it be the alternator? It is a fairly violent bucking.

The radio has been updated to the latest software version. It still has the same issues.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

A main ground interuption would be the same as if the ignition was shut off and turned on in a split second.
This would feel like a misfire and at the same time cut all power to any of the system memories.....so the head unit would act as though the battery was removed for a nanosecond.

For now, all the ground cables from the negative battery terminal should be removed, sanded on the lug faces, and re-installed.
You might find one that has not been tightened.
These cable ends are attached with very low power air tools and if a thread has any debris on it the tool interpets that as a resistance to turning.....meaning the fastener is tightened when in fact it is not.
As such, the bolt doesn't get fully secured.
Anytime the engine moves on its mounts a certain way, the cable looses contact, creating a momentary shutdown or feeling of misfire.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Addakorn, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further with your Chevrolet dealership. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. Hope to hear form you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

